# Thai Micro Crabs



## SinkorSwim (2 Mar 2017)

Hello all.

I've had a look but there doesn't seem to be that many recent threads on micro crabs and was wondering if anyone has them as of now..

I am considering buying a few for my shrimp tanks but it would be great to get some feedback from someone that actually has them.

Are these wee guys reasonably hardy? I would have to guess not particularly and i wouldn't like to add them only for them to die off really well hidden and pollute the water.. 

what kind of water parameters are you keeping them in and what else is in the tank with them? I have read they need to be in with other inverts as they are easily picked off - this makes sense.

my best guess that whatever is good for shrimp will be equally as good for these wee fellas..
I gather they are very shy but do they become more at ease as time goes by? I would like to see them at least to confirm they are still alive  but apart from that I understand they like planted tanks with plenty of greenery.

any comments, tips, experiences would be great thanks.

Allan


----------



## alto (3 Mar 2017)

I liked this article
-  usual reef2rainforest excellence

I haven't seen these in any lfs so no idea on actually keeping them but I'd only add very tiny fish if any - I suspect that if you have fish that show "interest" in the crabs, they'll mostly stay hidden ... & same with shrimp (eg, no amanos or tangerine tigers or tigers (I've seen some pretty intense fighting))

I suspect the crabs will do best when they are the star of the tank, rather than an addition

I'd be inclined to start with a minimum of 10 crabs - they seem to like company


----------



## SinkorSwim (6 Mar 2017)

I plan on only adding them once I know their water parameters fit with the crystals, there's plenty of room, hides and vegetation in the tank - to be honest I don't think I'll ever see them unless they come out to pinch some spinach or kale as I gather they are very shy. There are no fish in my shrimp tanks at all - they just eat baby shrimplets.

Thanks for taking the time to reply - it is much appreciated.

Allan


----------



## louis_last (25 Mar 2017)

I added two of these to my 50L tank a week ago and they seem to be doing just fine. I never see them when the lights are on but they're out and about very quickly after lights off wandering around the tank. I've been lucky and noticed last night that one of mine actually has eggs which I hadn't noticed when I bought them.
The one carrying the eggs seems to be be a lot more active than the one without but I don't hold much hope for raising any young as nobody seems to have successfully bred these in captivity.


----------

